# classical music of ancient religious content reffering to Melchizedek the sage



## deprofundis

What an enigmatic personna, he has no lineage, he just pop out out of the blue in the bible, was it god? doeing a cameo? in the bible, maybe not maybe so?, read the scripture, any classical composer wrote on this sage a missa or something religious? :angel:

What about it ?


----------

